# ExpoDisc



## Stevej72 (Mar 8, 2008)

I was visiting with a photographer yesterday about picture quality and he was telling me he uses an ExpoDisc to set his white balance.  Has anyone tried one of these?  www.expodisc.com  I wanted a little more input before I decide to buy.  I will be travelling through a town on MOnday that handles them.  

The ones he has in stock are larger in diameter than my camera filter size, but the guy said that would be fine as you only hold it over the lens to set the white balance.  Is that true?


----------



## gerryr (Mar 8, 2008)

I have one and love it.  The one I have is 72mm which will actually fit on one, and soon two of my lenses, but all you have to do is hold it against the lens while you measure the white balance.  With these things bigger is better, except the price goes up as they get larger.


----------



## gketell (Mar 8, 2008)

I have one too.  It works great.  You set up your photo booth (or whatever) with all the lighting you are going to use to take pictures.  Put your expodisk on, take a picture of where your pen would go.  That creates a solid grey image that you then use to set your custom white balance on your camera.  Now you have perfect color rendition.

They ARE spendy. And you can get "just as good" white balance setting using a $15 dollar grey card.  AND you can use the grey card to set your exposure level too.  You can't do that with the expo disk (to my knowledge).

GK


----------



## gerryr (Mar 8, 2008)

Actually, the instruction sheet says you can use it to set the exposure.  I've tried it a couple of times and it does work pretty well, but it doesn't give me enough control since it just averages the incoming light rather than measuring the reflected light.  The nice thing about them is you can set the white balance anywhere very quickly and they will outlast a lot of gray cards.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, guys!  I have a grey card and my camera says to use something white, but it never seems to be right, so that is the reason I want to try something else.  I would like to blame it on the "dumb" camera, but I think the problem lies with the "dumb" operator.

I'll stop at F1 over in Bozeman on Monday and pick one up.


----------

